# Olympics



## JBCM627 (Aug 10, 2008)

Official Website.
Post anything in here you want to about olympics.

As a former swimmer, it can be quite fun to watch this, especially swimming for me. I have had the opportunity to see quite a few of the American swimmers in person, and even meet a couple. And I'll brag about swimming in the same lane as Phelps during warmups of one meet, even though he beat me in my best event (possibly his worst event... 200m BR) by several seconds.

Anwyays, kudos to him, as he just set a(nother) new World Record in 400m IM (one of my favorite events, and imo also the hardest), receiving his first gold medal. Close behind, but not too close, was his teammate, Ryan Lochte, placing 3rd. Also, a new world record for women's was set in 400IM, shattering an old one. The top female American in 400IM was Katie Hoff, placing 3rd, and close behind was her teammate Elizabeth Beisel placing 4th. Hey, I got to swim in the same lane as them, too! 

Other swimming events tonight, (this morning, in Beijing,) included Mens 400 Free, and Womens 4x100 Free Relay. The Free relay hasn't been swam yet.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 10, 2008)

I like watching women's fencing(sabre?). It's very fast paced. The Japan vs. USA volleyball game was OK. It was a little repititive with the bump-set-spike and set-set-spike combos though. The upset by Latvia was something I expected. The US had to mess up eventually. Why not screw up a beach volleyball match against Latvia in their first Olympic games?


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't wait for ping-pong =D


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 10, 2008)

Ping-pong will be beast. Chinese win. Anybody know when the Olympics actually come on in the US?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 10, 2008)

They are on right now... NBC

(I posted swimming results possibly before they were up online )


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 10, 2008)

3x3 speed as an Olympic event? I know some people may lose interest, but we'll get a lot of publicity. More importantly, who and how would we select representatives?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 10, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> 3x3 speed as an Olympic event? I know some people may lose interest, but we'll get a lot of publicity. More importantly, who and how would we select representatives?



The top 3 for the biggest events? (US Open, UK Open, European Championships...)


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't wait for track and i guess field. Bolt Powell and Tyson Gay in the 100m will be good to watch. Hopefully a legal WR


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 10, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> 3x3 speed as an Olympic event? I know some people may lose interest, but we'll get a lot of publicity. More importantly, who and how would we select representatives?



same way they select for other olympic events. each country holds trials


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2008)

100m will be awesome
*
AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE

OI OI OI!*


----------



## Pedro (Aug 10, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> I can't wait for track and i guess field. Bolt Powell and Tyson Gay in the 100m will be good to watch. Hopefully a legal WR



and Bolt 

for me, it's going to be Powell, then Bolt, then Tyson



Vault312 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 speed as an Olympic event? I know some people may lose interest, but we'll get a lot of publicity. More importantly, who and how would we select representatives?
> ...



well, there are also the "olympic indexes" (I'm not sure if that's the right name)
you gotta get a time of X or lower to qualify...there are A and B times, but I'm not sure how they go about that


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't wait til track and field starts. I am very small to be a shotputter, and I'm nowhere near as good as the shotputters in the olympics, but maybe if I watch them I can learn a thing or two.

I hope to see a new WR for the 100m.... or even crazier.... the 200m


----------



## Ron (Aug 10, 2008)

First gold for The Netherlands: women 4*100 freestyle swimming ;-)


----------



## xspamx (Aug 10, 2008)

cannot wait for the track and field! hopefully a few WR's happen


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 10, 2008)

Phelps is a BEAST...1 down...7(or something around that number) to go!!!! Did anyone notice how the anthem "accidentally" stopped before "the land of the free" part? Am i just being paranoyed? what d'you guys think?

GO USA!


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 10, 2008)

let's see it Phelps is actually doing what he wants. This would be 8 gold medals, thus breaking Mark Spitz' record of 7 gold medals in one olympic game (although Spitz obtained all of his 7 gold medals with world record times; who knows, Phelps could still do that  ).


What I love about the olympics is that whenever I'm bored, I can just turn the TV on and watch sports. I'm quite interested in any sport, especially Martial Arts (rather Karate which is not olympic  ) and Table Tennis. 

Go Werner Schlager!!! (just a bit of Austrian hopes for medals)


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 10, 2008)

Anyone knows of a way to watch this stuff online? I don't own a TV >.<


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think NBC has a live news stream. It isn't Olympic coverage all the time though. If I find a better alternative, I'll post it here.


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 10, 2008)

NBC covers only "popular stuff"

When track/field starts it will be flooded with pro-USA coverage


----------



## cmv0116 (Aug 10, 2008)

I love watching the Olympics. There are so many channels to choose from, so theres always somethign to watch. I don't think I'm going to be doing much outside for the next 2 and a half weeks


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 11, 2008)

China did really well in beach volleyball. I'll make sure to watch more tonight.


----------



## tim (Aug 11, 2008)

Taylor said:


> I can't believe you don't own a TV.



I can't believe you own a TV.


----------



## xspamx (Aug 11, 2008)

i am still in awe of the men's swimming 4x100 relay. that was crazy


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, USA really threw it in the Aussie's face...err, I guess as they said it, "smash".


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 11, 2008)

when are they gonna add cubbing as an olypic sport.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 11, 2008)

Taylor said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows of a way to watch this stuff online? I don't own a TV >.<
> ...



That would have been great unless I were in Canada. The streams are US only. So lame. ah well


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG...Anyone just see the US destroy France on the final 50 of the 400? INSANE!!!! WOOOO!


----------



## Pedro (Aug 11, 2008)

holy cow!
that was really really really impressive!

I mean, Lesak started like half a second behind the WR holder (!) and managed to win!

lucky for Phelps, now he has 2 golds


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 11, 2008)

holy crap, did anyone see Shawn Johnson last night for gymnastics??! she was a beast!!!

i expect her to get all around gold. 
and Phelps is a beast too, hes my idol (im getting into swimming at the moment..)

i LOVE the olympics, some people dont like watching them, i just say then go home and leave me in peace. lol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

badmephisto...look for a USA proxy online...use that to visit the olympic site


----------



## boiiwonder (Aug 12, 2008)

Well Go USA

Basketball, Track and Field, and swimming FTW!!!

ill sometimes watch volleyball, boxing, or gymnastics but w/e


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 12, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> I can't wait for track and i guess field. Bolt Powell and Tyson Gay in the 100m will be good to watch. Hopefully a legal WR



i know me too!! I also really wanna see high jump!!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 12, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Yeah, USA really threw it in the Aussie's face...err, I guess as they said it, "smash".



French you mean ?

Jones almost lost it for the US. That was scary. Phelps has 6 more to go.

I heard Liu Xiang has competition, I'd like to see how that goes.


----------



## hagendaasmaser (Aug 12, 2008)

Jesus...just watch United States Place 1st and 3rd, then 1st and 3rd again, and 1st and 2nd!

Edit: Don't watch if you are young, There are some suggestive lines and Inappropriate language in the following:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swcjg4WmoXk


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 12, 2008)

hagendaasmaser said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swcjg4WmoXk



you might want to put a little parental guidance logo beside that


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 12, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, USA really threw it in the Aussie's face...err, I guess as they said it, "smash".
> ...


Yeah, got mixed up with Aussie's coming in 3rd.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 12, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> holy crap, did anyone see Shawn Johnson last night for gymnastics??! she was a beast!!!
> 
> i expect her to get all around gold.
> and Phelps is a beast too, hes my idol (im getting into swimming at the moment..)
> ...



Yeah, I'm pretty much expecting her to win as well. Jonathan Horton had a pretty amazing night as well yesterday. He stuck every dismount I saw.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 12, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> hagendaasmaser said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Swcjg4WmoXk
> ...


f.ck yeah, America is coming for that logo

Parental guidance logo beside that...f.ck yeah

America America America America America America America America America America America America America America America America 

f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah f.ck yeah 

I am calm again


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ah, Phelps swims at 10:20 tonight 

I dont know how many people have heard of Mark Spitz in here, but if you haven't, you should definitely read up. And to think Phelps could best Spitz's medal record...


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2008)

200m breaststroke has a NZer in it! I doubt he will place, but seeing as he won't beat Phelps, you guys can all cheer for him to get second second!


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> 200m breaststroke has a NZer in it! I doubt he will place, but seeing as he won't beat Phelps, you guys can all cheer for him to get second second!



He'd beat Phelps in breastroke . Phelps isn't great at breastroke... its one of the few events he's not swimming in...


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2008)

I cannot believe it. I assume the race is over by now. Some idiot at TVNZ decided not to show it, in fact, my tv is still on and waiting right now, with a perfectly black screen. I went onto the website, and it just keeps refreshing the page. Could someone fill me in on what happened?

EDIT: Well the channel is back on, great job. I cannot believe it. There are going to be some huge complaints because of this.

EDIT 2: Well they finally played it again. It's a shame Burmester couldn't hold it in the last 50m, but very well done and smashed the NZ record!


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 13, 2008)

4x200 Men's free relay new WR... first team under 7:00 ever! Sick...


----------



## Dene (Aug 13, 2008)

That was a complete thrashing indeed. Embarrassing really...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

I was amazed by the swimming style of the 4th US swimmer. It looked like he didn't use his feet at all


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alicia ruined the US's chance to beat China in Gymnastics... not that we had much of one to begin with.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I was amazed by the swimming style of the 4th US swimmer. It looked like he didn't use his feet at all



he was going like that for the first 100 or 150m...at the end he sped up a bit, so he used more feet


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pedro said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I was amazed by the swimming style of the 4th US swimmer. It looked like he didn't use his feet at all
> ...



Kicking burns a lot more oxygen than pulling. Its usually good to save your legs on longer races, and although I guess a 200 isn't particularly long, it apparrantly works well for him.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 14, 2008)

The swimming and gymnastics events were crazy. I'm still waiting for the badminton event.


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 14, 2008)

AndreaBananas said:


> The swimming and gymnastics events were crazy. I'm still waiting for the badminton event.



I wanna see table tennis. China will of course win gold again. It's just so awesome.


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



For me, my intuitive response is to disagree with you. I have always had very strong legs, and a somewhat average (considering my small stature) upper body strength, and would find kicking far less energy-consuming (hence less oxygen consuming) than pulling. This might just be me, I've always had excessively strong legs.


----------



## 36duong (Aug 14, 2008)

I loved the 4 x 200 Women's Freestyle Relay. I honestly think the only reason I like it is because Australia Won


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Kicking burns a lot more oxygen than pulling. Its usually good to save your legs on longer races, and although I guess a 200 isn't particularly long, it apparrantly works well for him.
> ...



Stronger legs and bigger muscles means more muscle working, which means oxygen is burned faster.

If you kicked as far as you could without breathing, it would most likely fall far short of pulling as far as you can without breathing. I can scarcely kick 50m underwater, but can swim (without kicking) well over 75 without a breath. 50m swims no breath are quite easy. Well, maybe not any more as I'm out of shape, but formerly this was true. And not just because in general people kick slower-- in fact, with an efficient enough stroke you should be able to kick faster than you can pull for short distances.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...


Can an expert answer this question? I would say kicking is easier because it is a shorter motion and keeps the body more balanced. Pulling is a bigger motion, but a lot of it is above water (useless, but doesn't cost much energy). What is the difference between a stroke and a pull?
And finally, if you would only need to swim 200 meters, shouldn't you use everything at once? Most swimmers don't seem out of breath/oxygen at the finish


----------



## Pedro (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> (...)
> And finally, if you would only need to swim 200 meters, shouldn't you use everything at once? Most swimmers don't seem out of breath/oxygen at the finish



no way. Just take a look at the 50/100/200 meters times and you'll see that 50m alone is not the same as 50m as part of a 200m race...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Pedro said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


That's impossible to compare because the first 50 meter always include the start from the block. And with everything at once I meant using arms and legs


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Stronger legs and bigger muscles means more muscle working, which means oxygen is burned faster.
> ...



An expert? Like a bio major, or like a professional swimmer? For the record, I had several world trial cuts, various national cuts, and was just a bit over a second away from the olympic trial cuts in several events before cutting my college swimming carreer quite short.

Google "underwater kicking" and you'll find lots of articles about this discussion.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

I learned some, but most "underwater kicking" discussion is about the turning points. I am interested in his general style of hardly using his legs/feet at all


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 15, 2008)

It probably varies from swimmer to swimmer... whatever is fastest. If he can swim almost as fast without needing to use his legs, its probably not a bad thing... saves energy. Happy medium.

The longer the distance, the more it will probably vary... for sprinting, you will always see everyone kicking.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 15, 2008)

And, of course, there's Michael Phelps, who can eliminate nearly any lead another swimmer has on him just by coming off the wall...


----------



## Pedro (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I learned some, but most "underwater kicking" discussion is about the turning points. I am interested in his general style of hardly using his legs/feet at all



well, like we said, he was probably saving energy for the last part of his leg



not_kevin said:


> And, of course, there's Michael Phelps, who can eliminate nearly any lead another swimmer has on him just by coming off the wall...



yeah, that's really impressive  the way he goes really low underwater to come back ahead of everyone


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just saw how much Phelps eats for breakfast. How does he eat all that? I want to see him eat that much. Someone get a time lapse of Phelps eating. Stat!


----------



## Pedro (Aug 15, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I just saw how much Phelps eats for breakfast. How does he eat all that? I want to see him eat that much. Someone get a time lapse of Phelps eating. Stat!



where did you see it?

my cousin told me about it, and I couldn't believe he eats 12000 kcals per day


----------



## alexc (Aug 15, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I just saw how much Phelps eats for breakfast. How does he eat all that? I want to see him eat that much. Someone get a time lapse of Phelps eating. Stat!



I know, that's insane!

For anyone who didn't see it, here is an average eating day for Phelps:

Breakfast: 3 fried egg sandwiches, 2 cups of coffee, a 5 egg omelet, a bowl of grits, 3 pieces of french toast, and 3 chocolate chip pancakes.

Lunch: 1 pound of pasta, 2 ham and cheese sandwiches, 1,000 calories of energy drinks. 

Dinner: 1 pound of pasta, 1 large pizza, 1,000 calories of energy drinks.

........


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pedro said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw how much Phelps eats for breakfast. How does he eat all that? I want to see him eat that much. Someone get a time lapse of Phelps eating. Stat!
> ...



NBC runs that story 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## guusrs (Aug 15, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Official Website.
> Post anything in here you want to about olympics.
> 
> As a former swimmer, it can be quite fun to watch this, especially swimming for me. I have had the opportunity to see quite a few of the American swimmers in person, and even meet a couple. And I'll brag about swimming in the same lane as Phelps during warmups of one meet, even though he beat me in my best event (possibly his worst event... 200m BR) by several seconds.
> ...



Hi Jim,

I read this post a little bit late.
Funny story, I used to swim competions too, also competitions with dutch olympic swimmers Pieter van den Hoogenband , Inge de Bruijn, Marleen Veldhuis (relay gold), Maarten van der Weijden and Edith van Dijk (open water). Don't get me wrong, this doesn't mean I'm a good swimmer but still today, 43 years old, I compete in some open water events in the Netherlands. 

Tommorrow the 50 freestyle with the Brazilian (he's my favorite), French and Australian swimmers will cause some fireworks, relays as well. Hope Crocker or Cavic will beat Phelphs, otherwise it's getting a little bit boring. Final starts 4 hours from now! And watch Marleen the other day at her 50 free final!!

I also like athletics, for example heptathlon woman, the dutch girl, Jolanda Keizer, was one of my pupils when I was a swimming coach. She switched to atletics when she was 15 years old. But also the marathon, 100m, hurdles etc.

Actualy I enjoy all olympic sports, just realizing how much effort people have put to reach this level.

Well, enjoy too, all of you! 
And after the 2 weeks, just grab a cube

Gus


----------



## Rabid (Aug 15, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Hope Crocker or Cavic will beat Phelphs, otherwise it's getting a little bit boring.




Phelps is a mutant with flippers instead of feet. Mutants are never boring.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2008)

What I find is funny, is that at the last Olympics, Phelps was a nobody, and it was all about "the Thorpedo". I wonder who it will be next Olympics?


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2008)

Rabid said:


> guusrs said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Crocker or Cavic will beat Phelphs, otherwise it's getting a little bit boring.
> ...


He shoots lasers out of his eyes. And he can solve a superflip in 19 face rotations.

He is an amazing freak, though.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> What I find is funny, is that at the last Olympics, Phelps was a nobody, and it was all about "the Thorpedo". I wonder who it will be next Olympics?



a nobody who got 6 golds?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > What I find is funny, is that at the last Olympics, Phelps was a nobody, and it was all about "the Thorpedo". I wonder who it will be next Olympics?
> ...


 
I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dene (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh sure, but the point is the comparison (which I exaggerated for).


----------



## Cube_Noob (Aug 16, 2008)

Tyson Gay baby c'mon


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 16, 2008)

AAaaaaand... Michaelphelosgetsfirstin100flybybarelyouttouchingtheguynexttohimby1/100ofasecondsecuringhis7thgoldmedal!


----------



## guusrs (Aug 16, 2008)

that stupid Cavic! What did he do? He forgot to finish. I could solve a cube during his last 1 meter swim.

Let's hope Veldhuis and Schreuder can get medals in the final 50 free. Did you know they originally learned swimming fast together while joined the same swimming team in Goor, a very small village in the East of the Netherlands?


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes I knew that 
Guus you should give me some tips on swimming fast some day... 
Looking forward to meet you again at DM!!!


----------



## shelley (Aug 16, 2008)

Michael Phelps is a manbearfish. Looks like a man, eats like a bear, swims like a fish. He is a beast.


----------



## Musselman (Aug 16, 2008)

Canada just won there first metal in rowing. a silver, and then a few later, we won a gold in wrestling and then a bronze in the same event!(different weight classes) this all happen in about 30mins.


----------



## alexc (Aug 16, 2008)

shelley said:


> Michael Phelps is a manbearfish. Looks like a man, eats like a bear, swims like a fish. He is a beast.



Lol.

I saw him win the 100m fly by .01 seconds last night. I can't believe he was in 7th (out of 8th) place on the turn, but all of a sudden he was neck and neck with the leader and pulled off a 7th gold medal.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 16, 2008)

woah Usain Bolt broke the WR. he was amazing, after he was leading he sort of relaxed and even beat his chest once. when they showed the slow motion i realized that he was looking left and right at the others. LOL


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, Usain won the 100m final with a WR time of 9.68 seconds! Powell came 5th and Tyson Gay didn't qualify (That was a bit of a suprise). It was funny because Bolt was in a league of his own and at about 80m he was just toying with the rest. Im sure if he kept going full pace he would have gotten around 9.60 seconds, wow.

EDIT: Lol Nero beat me too it, haha.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 16, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Wow, Usain won the 100m final with a WR time of 9.68 seconds! Powell came 5th and Tyson Gay didn't qualify (That was a bit of a suprise). It was funny because Bolt was in a league of his own and at about 80m he was just toying with the rest. Im sure if he kept going full pace he would have gotten around 9.60 seconds, wow.
> 
> EDIT: Lol Nero beat me too it, haha.



9.69, they corrected it

but amazing anyway 

I'm sad for Powell...I really think he could have won...looks like he got a bad start


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 16, 2008)

Usain Bolt WR 9.69!!! 

Phelps and Bolt are freaks!


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2008)

If you know Powell well enough, you should know he doesn't really do well under pressure in the big races


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 16, 2008)

do you know Powell?

haha, i didnt know they had Trampoline as an olympic sport! xD
and Phelps is a manbearfish.... more like a beastly manbearfish....


----------



## hdskull (Aug 16, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> do you know Powell?



They said it on TV.

Screw NBC, their "LIVE" broadcasts are a day late.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 17, 2008)

haha, Beijing is 12 hours ahead of us anyway.


----------



## Faz (Aug 17, 2008)

Bolt could have been in the 9.5's if he wasn't looking around.


----------



## Dene (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW!!! Bolt ftw! That was absolutely amazing. And he was so casual. In an interview done afterwards for NZ tv he was aksed about the 200m coming up and he was like "yea that's my birthday present". LOL


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 17, 2008)

And... Phelps wins #8.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 17, 2008)

Phelps won his eighth gold in the relay 

EDIT: Damn bet to it again.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 17, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Phelps won his eighth gold in the relay
> 
> EDIT: Damn bet to it again.



Why the frown?? I'm


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 17, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Phelps won his eighth gold in the relay
> ...



hes from australia. usa beat australia for phelps to win his 8th.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 17, 2008)

ROAR Singapore lost to China in womens' table tennis finals!!!!!!!!!! WAAAAAAAA we only have a silver.


----------



## alexc (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, Bolt and Phelps both beasted.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 17, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> ROAR Singapore lost to China in womens' table tennis finals!!!!!!!!!! WAAAAAAAA we only have a silver.




But we have gold.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheese..... you could have let the match even up instead of owning us.


----------



## jorge19ts (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes. Gold for Mexico in taekwondo.


----------



## Odin (Aug 20, 2008)

Speed cubing should be a olympic sport its way better then synchronized diving i cant belive thats a sport any way...same with diving


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2008)

Odin said:


> Speed cubing should be a olympic sport its way better then synchronized diving i cant belive thats a sport any way...same with diving


There was a discussion about this.. saying that driving is not easy - it's very hard. Can't seem to think where it is...

Here we go (search function works ):
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5052&highlight=NASCAR&page=5

It's starts from that page. Read it before you say anything else.


----------



## Odin (Aug 20, 2008)

ehh i bet it is very hard (and i did read it) but i was watching it yesterday ( i love DVRs) and if you think about basketball golf base ball are alot harder the doing a few flips into a pool but ya i can see why its a olympic sport...


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2008)

Odin said:


> ehh i bet it is very hard (and i did read it) but i was watching it yesterday ( i love DVRs) and if you think about basketball golf base ball are alot harder the doing a few flips into a pool but ya i can see why its a olympic sport...


In what way harder? I wouldn't think doing acrobatic flips and spins and whatever they're called doing them PERFECTLY is easy. I mean your hands have to be in the right position, feet have to be together (in certain flips) and if you lean towards the left or right the slightest bit you get deductions. Plus you have to get into the water perfectly. That is not easy.


----------

